# How to get accurate testosterone levels results from blood work



## DocDePanda187123

This is my own personal write up of how to get accurate serum testosterone values from blood work. 



DreDay187 said:


> I'm on my first cycle currently and like everyone else was curious about if it was possible to get accurate testosterone level numbers instead of the dreaded >1500. This is what I did to get it to work and you can see in the pics below that the privatemdlabs panel showed >1500 and the other panel reads 2834.6 ng/dL. Both panels were taken the same day, same time, same labcorp location, and with the same 21G needle lol. I'll also give you a few different options you can choose from depending on what panels and values you want to get.
> 
> *Mods If I cannot talk about another company besides privatemdlabs or our new sponsor, I apologize and edit out my post but otherwise sorry for the long read and here's how (skip to the bottom if you just want to see how quickly lol):
> 
> During my research I came across evidence that the results were dictated by which state the company that you payed to get your blood requisition form resides in and for some reason any company based out of Florida gave the real values. The company whose name I saw mentioned was personal labs. I looked up their info and sure enough they were based out of Florida so I figured I'd give it a shot. I still got the female hormone panel on privatemdlabs for reasons which will be clear later and I picked a testosterone panel with thyroid values from personal labs and paid for it. This is where it gets tricky, I no longer think it has to do with the state. I saw codes for a panel that was going to be run on both requisitions so it got me thinking and searching for answers and now I believe you can get your actual serum test levels from any company, any labcorp location, any state, and any regional lab (though the test for the actual testosterone numbers will usually be sent out to a different lab than the rest of the panels). I'm pretty sure the results of the test are only based on which panel code is requested and the number you're looking for is *070001*. A quick search of privatemdlabs turns up it has this code BUT I HAVEN'T TRIED IT. I stuck with personal labs bc they were cheaper.
> 
> So on privatemdlabs you can search for code *070001* OR look for this test *Testosterone, Total - Women, Children, and Hypogonadal Males, LC/MS-MS* its $59.99 for the test (again didn't try it personally but it should work). Under the description you'll see it say  That part is key. With this panel you'll only get actual total serum testosterone values (not >1500 result) and nothing else.
> 
> 
> On personal labs they have 2 tests with this code. Searching by code number didn't work for me but going under male health tests (have to click on it twice sometimes to get the vertical list) you'll see *Low T (Testosterone) Profile* for $48. The description says  The key part. With this panel you'll get only actual total serum testosterone values (no >1500 results) and nothing else.
> 
> 
> And the second test is called *BASIC Erectile Dysfunction Profile* for $93. The description says  Again the highly sensitive is key and ends up being code 070001. With this test you'll get actual total serum testosterone (no >1500results), CBC with Differential/Platelet Count, and a thyroid panel which has free thyroxine (T4), T3 Uptake (THBR), thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH), and total thyroxine (T4).
> 
> ^^^thats the one I chose since I wanted to see thyroid values as well.
> 
> 
> As you can see you can come up with a few different options on what to get etc and I'll try and break them all down so you know what you'll get with each. As far as I know, these are the cheapest prices I've found for the panels but I only checked a few other companies out and privatemdlabs still has the cheapest female hormone panel.
> 
> 
> Option 1) You don't care about anything but the usual female hormone panel from privatemdlabs. Probably best for pre and post cycle bloods since test levels should be normal ranges. All you want is the *basics (LH, FSH, Total test, E2, AST/ALT, CBC with Differential/Platelet Count, and metabolic profile) *and don't care about an actual test level number. Go to privatemdlabs as usual for the female hormone panel, total cost: $59.99 (before online coupon).
> 
> Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online
> 
> ^^^link for the panel for option 1
> 
> Option 2) All you want is actual total test results *AND NOTHING ELSE (no E2, no LH, no FSH, etc).* Maybe your mid cycle, short on cash, already know the rest of your blood work is good, know how to control estrogen, and whatever other reason I'd pick this. Go to personal labs and get the *Low T (Testosterone) Profile*, total cost: $48 (before online coupon).
> 
> Option 3) You want *real testosterone values AND thyroid profile and CBC with Differential/Platelet Count.* Probably for some of the same reasons as option 2 but you'd like to include thyroid and CBC with Differential/Platelet Count and its mid-cycle where testosterone values are high. You will *NOT get LH, FSH, E2 or metabolic profile* with this option. Go to personal labs and get the *BASIC Erectile Dysfunction Profile*, total cost: m$93 (before online coupon).
> 
> Option 4) You want *everything normally given with female hormone panel from privatemdlabs (E2, FSH, LH, CBC with Differential/Platelet Count, AST/ALT, and metabolic profile BUT you ALSO want real test numbers. *Again same reasons as 2 & 3, best mid cycle probably. This option *WILL NOT give thyroid values. *Go to privatemdlabs and get the *Hormone Panel for Females* AND go to personal labs and get the *Low T (Testosterone) Profile*, total cost: $59.99 + $48 (before online coupons for BOTH).
> 
> Option 5) The big daddy of them all, includes EVERYTHING. You're mid-cycle and want a handle on *ALL your values actual serum testosterone values, FSH, LH, E2, thyroid profile, CBC with Differential/Platelet Count, ADT/ALT, and Metabolic Profile. *Go to privatemdlabs and get the *Hormone Panel for Females* AND go to personal labs and get the *BASIC Erectile Dysfunction Profile*, total cost: $59.99 + $93 (before online coupons for both).
> 
> Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online
> 
> ^^^this link is if you want to get the accurate testosterone level test from privatemdlabs. I personally didn't use it because it was more expensive than perosnal labs but I figured I'd throw it in here regardless just in case.
> 
> As you can see there are a few options you could choose from depending on what you want to see in your panels and what you're willing to spend. I went option 5 for mid-cycle bc I had the money laying around and wanted all my values (tried t3 few wks back and wanted to see how my thyroid came back).
> 
> Also just so it's clear, I paid for the privatemdlabs and personal labs requisitions on the same day, printed them both out within minutes of each other, went to the same labcorp location, took both samples on the same visit/day/time and just gave them two different reqs. Don't give them any CC info or insurance info. They may ask for drivers license which you could try and argue but they didn't for me.
> 
> I hope this has been written clearly enough to understand, I ramble a lot as is evident in this very sentence lol. If you're confused about any part of it, post up your question or pm me and I'll do my best to answer it as soon as I can and be as helpful as possible. This should work for EVERYONE who goes through labcorp and privatemdlabs and wants real numbers. Hopefully the rest of the members here can out this info to good use and start seeing the results we've all been wanting to see for a while now (except you lucky bastards who've always had actual numbers lmao).
> 
> The first two pics are from privatemdlabs and the hormone panel for females and the second two pics are from personal labs and their basic erectile dysfunction test. That's what I got and it should provide you with an idea of the results you'll get and evidence that you CAN get actual numbers from personal labs even when privatemdlabs gives >1500 all from the same location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 551815
> 
> 
> View attachment 551816
> View attachment 551817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit* thanks to Megatron who called and talked with privatemdlabs, there's a small update. I'm just adding in the quote of what he found out. I haven't tested it or checked it personally but he is very thorough and I would trust his findings.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Can't figure out how to edit the original post and the picture attachments don't work. Here are the copies of my bloodwork showing values.


----------



## grind4it

You obviously spent a lot of time researching this topic. Thanks for the contribution. 

Personally, I fall into the catagory of "trust my source" so, I'm good with the >1500. I got to say it has always bothered me that I would see Labcorp numbers posted both ways. It was worth the read just to finally know that there is a reason and its not just luck of the draw.


----------



## CptFKNplanet

I was waiting for you to get this up here


----------



## DocDePanda187123

grind4it said:


> You obviously spent a lot of time researching this topic. Thanks for the contribution.
> 
> *Personally, I fall into the catagory of "trust my source" so, I'm good with the >1500.* I got to say it has always bothered me that I would see Labcorp numbers posted both ways. It was worth the read just to finally know that there is a reason and its not just luck of the draw.



I can respect that philosophy but personally, I don't trust ANYBODY. everyone has an angle and everyone has a price and past experiences have taught me to keep my trust in myself. Definitely not the luck of the draw though, I've gotten both results and now know how to get which one I want lol.


----------



## prnscrn

This is a great write up explaining everything in full detail.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

I'll have to go back and look at my results but each time I have gotten bloods from labcorp using privateMD I get back actual numbers noted results confirmed upon dilution.  I order the standard female panel. I'll see if there is any coding on the results. The office I used is on the Florida Westcoast


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Capt'n Ron said:


> I'll have to go back and look at my results but each time I have gotten bloods from labcorp using privateMD I get back actual numbers noted results confirmed upon dilution.  I order the standard female panel. I'll see if there is any coding on the results. The office I used is on the Florida Westcoast



Some people seem to get full values regardless but as you can see in my pics, my results came back >1500 in the pre cycle blood work I got. This method has also worked for a bunch of others on Ology who always got that same result. Consider yourself lucky to get the real results hahaha


----------



## 502

Thanks DocD, I'm also in the category as you TRUST NOBODY, I trust the 3rd party lab who has no reason to lie about what your levels are. I will def. be getting the actual value test next cycle, and I will post results good or bad. Thank you for this post, I was very interested in this. I wish I would have waited a week to get my blood work now, so I would have gotten this one. You could have a legit source and they could've gotten fkd on the raws. Never know, but if they are constantly getting screwed on their raws, it's time to find a new source again, thanks for the post.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

501s finest said:


> Thanks DocD, I'm also in the category as you TRUST NOBODY, I trust the 3rd party lab who has no reason to lie about what your levels are. I will def. be getting the actual value test next cycle, and I will post results good or bad. Thank you for this post, I was very interested in this. I wish I would have waited a week to get my blood work now, so I would have gotten this one. You could have a legit source and they could've gotten fkd on the raws. Never know, but if they are constantly getting screwed on their raws, it's time to find a new source again, thanks for the post.



No problem 501, I wrote it to help others. It bugged me not knowing the true values so I hope many others put the info to good use too. If money isn't an issue for you you can get a test through personal labs for as little as $48 and get the real values. Your decision In how you want to go, just letting you know it's not really too late even though you already did some tests.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SFGiants said:


> Thanks bro and Mods sticky this!



Thanks for the kind words SFG, glad to help out the community here


----------



## j2048b

Def sticky this as SFG said! This is awesome, and again i rhank u as well,. Clears some stuff up and gives us another choice for bw as well!


----------



## Hardpr

nice to see you brothers getting your bloods done.  remember its not just test levels we are checking guys. its psa and rbc just to name a few.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Thanks for the support guys! I hope everyone can use this info to make more informed and safer cycling decisions. 

Hardpr: I 100% agree with you. PSA if 35-40yo or have history or cycling heavy, RBC/HCT which is part of a CBC w/ Differential platelet count, a full metabolic panel, total serum test and bio available, sensitive E2 Estradiol assay, LH, FSH, lipids, etc. No excuses not to get bloods if you're state side since the cost is an insurance policy for your health.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

frank.tb said:


> How did I know this would become a sticky?



Bc it was de-stickied on 'Ology lol?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Docd187123 said:


> Bc it was de-stickied on 'Ology lol?



The lols!
Did you ever find out why?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

frank.tb said:


> The lols!
> Did you ever find out why?



Nope and it's not a big deal lol. I'll live in the past


----------



## SFGiants

For test total and e2 fast or don't fast?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SFGiants said:


> For test total and e2 fast or don't fast?



If natty fast preferably and if on cycle doesn't matter. If your panel includes glucose or lipids though you'd want to fast. I just test fasted for everything personally so I have the same reference point. Lanugo me doing bloods I stop eating 6pm the night before and take blood at 8am next morning.


----------



## frankenstein

Great post doc. I have never got my levels tested but would like to do it in the near future. I will probably get burned by asking this but on these tests do they post what your normal ranges are for comparison? What is a normal test range?


----------



## Rumpy

Just saw this got stickied.  Good on ya Doc!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

frankenstein said:


> Great post doc. I have never got my levels tested but would like to do it in the near future. I will probably get burned by asking this but on these tests do they post what your normal ranges are for comparison? What is a normal test range?



I would always suggest getting blood work. Yes they do post ranges for comparison. They will be in the email with your results.


----------



## Magical

Well deserved sticky bro


----------



## Rumpy

Doc is always sticky


----------



## Magical

In the back


----------



## Metalhead1

Magical said:


> In the back



And around the mouth sometimes. He tends to be a little sloppy


----------



## TheLupinator

So I need to go in for blood tests and wanted to hear what PrivatemdLabs had to say about the tests - Below is my email to them






Hello,

I am looking to order blood tests and I am primarily concerned with two results: Testosterone and Estradiol. My only concern is that I want to make sure my testosterone reading will not be capped at 1500ng/ml. I know there are many tests that include testosterone (below I posted a couple that I found). The female hormone panel seems to be the most cost effective, but I have heard it only reads testosterone levels up to 1500ng/dl. What tests are available to get an accurate reading with no upper limit - Again I’m primarily worried about testosterone and estradiol, although a complete blood count profile wouldn’t hurt either.


Test Name	Price
Hormone Panel for Males   Test Details	$172.49	Remove
Testosterone, Total, Serum  Test Details	$47.49	Remove
Estradiol  Test Details	$50.99	Remove
Hormone Panel for Females  Test Details	$62.99	Remove



Thank you,


Lupinator


----------



## TheLupinator

And their respone:




Mr. Lupinator,

The testosterone tests that will give you an actual value if your results are >1500 are the LC/MS-MS tests.  Although we offer several panels that include these testosterones, the most economical way to purchase estradiol and testosterone that provides your value >1500 is copied below:

Hormone Panel with F&T Testosterone LC/MS-MS

$99.99

Description: 

Includes: 
Estradiol 
Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH) 
Luteinizing Hormone (LH) 
Testosterone, Free (Direct) With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS 
Complete Blood Count w/ Differential: (Hematocrit; hemoglobin; mean corpuscular volume (MCV); mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH); mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC); red cell distribution width (RDW); percentage and absolute differential counts; platelet count; red cell count; white blood cell count; immature granulocytes.) 
Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR )A:G ratio; albumin, serum; alkaline phosphatase, serum; ALT (SGPT); AST (SGOT); bilirubin, total; BUN; BUN:creatinine ratio; calcium, serum; carbon dioxide, total; chloride, serum; creatinine, serum; globulin, total; glucose, serum; potassium, serum; protein, total, serum; sodium, serum.) 

Patient Instructions: Patient should fast for 12 hours preceding collection of specimen. If using a testosterone cream please be sure you have not rubbed any into the antecubital area of your arm for the last 24 hours as it can give elevated results. 

Estimated turnaround for results is 7 business days. If confirmation testing is required, the estimated time may be extended. 

Categories: Hormones and Metabolism

Price: $99.99


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TheLupinator said:


> So I need to go in for blood tests and wanted to hear what PrivatemdLabs had to say about the tests - Below is my email to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to order blood tests and I am primarily concerned with two results: Testosterone and Estradiol. My only concern is that I want to make sure my testosterone reading will not be capped at 1500ng/ml. I know there are many tests that include testosterone (below I posted a couple that I found). The female hormone panel seems to be the most cost effective, but I have heard it only reads testosterone levels up to 1500ng/dl. What tests are available to get an accurate reading with no upper limit - Again I’m primarily worried about testosterone and estradiol, although a complete blood count profile wouldn’t hurt either.
> 
> 
> Test Name	Price
> Hormone Panel for Males   Test Details	$172.49	Remove
> Testosterone, Total, Serum  Test Details	$47.49	Remove
> Estradiol  Test Details	$50.99	Remove
> Hormone Panel for Females  Test Details	$62.99	Remove
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Lupinator



Lup, any panel for total testosterone that says LC/MS is considered a sensitive assay and will not be capped at 1500ng/dL. Privatemdlabs has a few different options for this. 

***Thanks to Assassin32 for bringing the following to my attention:

Labsmd.com has a female hormone panel that includes a sensitive assay total testosterone panel (LC/MS), LH, FSH, E2 (Roche Eclia methodology NOT a sensitive assay E2 test), CBC w/ differential platelet count, and a metabolic panel all for $72.99. Labsmd uses Quest Diagnostics as their lab not labcorp but give them a look.


----------



## TheLupinator

Free Test
Total Test
Estradiol
FSH
LSH
Complete blood count
Complete metabolic profile

That's perfect for me - only thing missing is lipids, but I get them done whenever I give blood so why pay for them


----------



## TheLupinator

Docd187123 said:


> Lup, any panel for total testosterone that says LC/MS is considered a sensitive assay and will not be capped at 1500ng/dL. Privatemdlabs has a few different options for this.
> 
> ***Thanks to Assassin32 for bringing the following to my attention:
> 
> Labsmd.com has a female hormone panel that includes a sensitive assay total testosterone panel (LC/MS), LH, FSH, E2 (Roche Eclia methodology NOT a sensitive assay E2 test), CBC w/ differential platelet count, and a metabolic panel all for $72.99. Labsmd uses Quest Diagnostics as their lab not labcorp but give them a look.



That's perfect too - the test in privatemdlab's response does have free test added - either are good values


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TheLupinator said:


> That's perfect too - the test in privatemdlab's response does have free test added - either are good values



I started typing my response to you before I saw privatemd's response haha. That's actually not a bad deal if it includes free test also. Thanks for updating us brother. I need to update this thread as many things have changed. You plan on going soon to pull labs?


----------



## TheLupinator

Docd187123 said:


> I started typing my response to you before I saw privatemd's response haha. That's actually not a bad deal if it includes free test also. Thanks for updating us brother. I need to update this thread as many things have changed. You plan on going soon to pull labs?



Yessir, the next couple of weeks - I've been itching to add stuff to my cruise. Plus I'm switching my AI source soon, and switching my test source soon after that - wanted to make sure everything is copacetic with the new shit. And as soon as I post this I'm leaving to donate blood - prolly just platelets - so I can see where my lipids are


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TheLupinator said:


> Yessir, the next couple of weeks - I've been itching to add stuff to my cruise. Plus I'm switching my AI source soon, and switching my test source soon after that - wanted to make sure everything is copacetic with the new shit. And as soon as I post this I'm leaving to donate blood - prolly just platelets - so I can see where my lipids are



Good luck brother! I hope the results come back showing good health . I'm getting labs pulled the Saturday after next myself and just donated blood on Friday. 

Keep us posted with your results and what you're planning on adding to your cruise!


----------



## Tren4Life

That test from privatemd is the one I got done on Friday. Results should be back this week sometime. I want to add a compound to my cruise also. I'll be hitting you up for help Doc


----------



## NbleSavage

Steelers4Life said:


> That test from privatemd is the one I got done on Friday. Results should be back this week sometime. I want to add a compound to my cruise also. I'll be hitting you up for help Doc



Same test here, done on the same day, Dayum, Steelers...we've got to stop meeting like this...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steelers4Life said:


> That test from privatemd is the one I got done on Friday. Results should be back this week sometime. I want to add a compound to my cruise also. I'll be hitting you up for help Doc





NbleSavage said:


> Same test here, done on the same day, Dayum, Steelers...we've got to stop meeting like this...



You kinky fukkers....why was I not invited?


----------



## NbleSavage

Docd187123 said:


> You kinky fukkers....why was I not invited?



If you'd be willing to wear the ball-gag once in a while...just sayin'...


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Same test here, done on the same day, Dayum, Steelers...we've got to stop meeting like this...



That must have been you in the waiting area when I got there. You'd remember me I was wearing the pink tights.


----------



## widehips71

How are the results affected relative to when you pin?  I know I've seen someone talking about this somewhere but can't find it


----------



## DocDePanda187123

widehips71 said:


> How are the results affected relative to when you pin?  I know I've seen someone talking about this somewhere but can't find it



It depends on the ester you're using. Also are you trying to get a peak reading or a trough reading?


----------



## widehips71

Enanthate.  And which would be preferable in order to ascertain the quality of ones gear?  Peak or trough?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Enanthate peaks about 2days post injection and the peak levels would be the best way to tell how good the gear is. Troughs are more important for therapeutic applications like TRT to help stabilize plasma levels.


----------



## Ascastlat

Excellent write up, clear with the details, thanks for posting.


----------



## mickems

Docd187123 said:


> This is my own personal write up of how to get accurate serum testosterone values from blood work.



interesting. great info. thanks doc.


----------



## Bama78

Idk if this is ok to post(if not can a mod please delete) but this is Private MD labs code for 15% off bloods from now until January 31st... if any of yall want it...

KE97T1


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bama78 said:


> Idk if this is ok to post(if not can a mod please delete) but this is Private MD labs code for 15% off bloods from now until January 31st... if any of yall want it...
> 
> KE97T1


We encourage blood work and if a guy can save a few bucks that's great!


----------



## Bama78

Right on man thanks. I'm a firm believer in bloodwork! 
It answers almost all your questions while on.
 Well I'll just update this thread when the code comes in each month.


----------



## Ddogg99

Good info...thanks


----------



## Kvasir

This was a great and helpful post and just what I was looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## suncom3

i cant find this test for 68 bucks on private md website? i see the price at over $300. What are the important things to have tested? why are you guys donating blood? Last time i did that I felt like crap for the whole day.


----------



## ToolSteel

suncom3 said:


> i cant find this test for 68 bucks on private md website? i see the price at over $300. What are the important things to have tested? why are you guys donating blood? Last time i did that I felt like crap for the whole day.


Idk wtf you're looking at.


----------



## rustyshackleford

This article looks like Egyptian Hieroglyphic to me. I hope to revisit this someday and perfectly understand it.


----------



## chenmomo

Yeah i am agree with it very much


----------



## Jin

chenmomo said:


> Yeah i am agree with it very much



Great add, idiot.


----------



## CptFKNplanet

It's been a while since I've used PMD and they've changed their site. I was having a hard time finding the aforementioned panels. So, for anyone looking for the "Basic" Female Panel on PMD, it's under "Body Builder Testing" now (link below) and is $69.99. This is Option 1 in Doc's original write up. 

https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php


----------



## HeiseTX

Is this better than my anti age clinic wanting to charge 900 for blood work.


----------



## HeiseTX

CptFKNplanet said:


> It's been a while since I've used PMD and they've changed their site. I was having a hard time finding the aforementioned panels. So, for anyone looking for the "Basic" Female Panel on PMD, it's under "Body Builder Testing" now (link below) and is $69.99. This is Option 1 in Doc's original write up.
> 
> https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php



It's 299.99 in my cart.


----------



## Jackstups

Anyone have updated or new links to where I can get blood work in San Diego area? This comes up $299


----------



## Spongy

Jackstups said:


> Anyone have updated or new links to where I can get blood work in San Diego area? This comes up $299



https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php

look for the quest diagnostics price lower on the screen. $76.99.


----------



## supreme666leader

this seems like a good choice or am i missing something?


HORMONE PANEL WITH LIPIDS (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)​Quest Price: $116.99This panel is our Hormone Panel for Females with the addition of the Lipid Profile.

This testosterone test will also provide Total Testosterone results when the value is >1500 but <10,000.

Significant deviations from the normal range may require further evaluation by your physician.
*
Includes:
Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets):* WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
*Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ):* Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ratio (calculated), Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen
*Estradiol
Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
Lipid Panel: *Cholesterol, total; high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol; low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol (calculated); triglycerides; Non-HDL Cholesterol (calculated).
*Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
Testosterone Total LC/MS/MS

it says for females but can i still get this being obviously male?

i am in a state where i cant get this done but i read that a way around that is to just put a billing address for out of state. is this true? if so when i go to lab if there were to ask for id and see that its for a state this isnt allowed in would they turn me away? thanks for any help. i def want to do this all the right way but been putting the blood work off due to being in a shitty state. can't wait to move away.*


----------



## CJ

supreme666leader said:


> this seems like a good choice or am i missing something?
> 
> 
> HORMONE PANEL WITH LIPIDS (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)​Quest Price: $116.99This panel is our Hormone Panel for Females with the addition of the Lipid Profile.
> 
> This testosterone test will also provide Total Testosterone results when the value is >1500 but <10,000.
> 
> Significant deviations from the normal range may require further evaluation by your physician.
> *
> Includes:
> Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets):* WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
> *Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ):* Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ratio (calculated), Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen
> *Estradiol
> Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
> Lipid Panel: *Cholesterol, total; high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol; low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol (calculated); triglycerides; Non-HDL Cholesterol (calculated).
> *Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
> Testosterone Total LC/MS/MS
> 
> it says for females but can i still get this being obviously male?
> 
> i am in a state where i cant get this done but i read that a way around that is to just put a billing address for out of state. is this true? if so when i go to lab if there were to ask for id and see that its for a state this isnt allowed in would they turn me away? thanks for any help. i def want to do this all the right way but been putting the blood work off due to being in a shitty state. can't wait to move away.*


I used to do the "out of State" thing, they never asked for my ID.

I no longer need to go out of State, and I still have never been asked for ID. Not a single time.


----------



## supreme666leader

Thanks and that would be the correct test to get?


----------



## CJ

supreme666leader said:


> Thanks and that would be the correct test to get?


Looks good, is it from PrivateMD Labs or a place like that? If so, go coupon code hunting, they're out there.


----------



## supreme666leader

yes, im done with cycle now, gonna cruise with like 150mg per week for a while and just gave blood so think ill wait a few weeks and hopefully things look normal. im more concerned about general health even though i feel great and no symptoms of anything but decent test for that dosage would also be nice, thanks for help thought it was impossible to do this.

now i dont really have anyone out of state to use their address so i was gonna just make one up or pick a random one think thats ok?

also just tried to set up just to see exactly what they will ask and i cant thru this step when it asks to pick a location i enter zip and this comes up.


*Due to state laws, we cannot provide services for RESIDENTS in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI. *
No locations found. Please refine your search criteria andtry again.

but with a simple google search there are several locations very closeby so i dont get it, is it seeing my location thru ip and just blocking me? and btw this is privatemdlabs ... even  tried a random test with labcorp cuz other one was quest and same thing is coming up. i know for sure there are several all over by me.


----------



## CJ

supreme666leader said:


> yes, im done with cycle now, gonna cruise with like 150mg per week for a while and just gave blood so think ill wait a few weeks and hopefully things look normal. im more concerned about general health even though i feel great and no symptoms of anything but decent test for that dosage would also be nice, thanks for help thought it was impossible to do this.
> 
> now i dont really have anyone out of state to use their address so i was gonna just make one up or pick a random one think thats ok?
> 
> also just tried to set up just to see exactly what they will ask and i cant thru this step when it asks to pick a location i enter zip and this comes up.
> 
> 
> *Due to state laws, we cannot provide services for RESIDENTS in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI. *
> No locations found. Please refine your search criteria andtry again.
> 
> but with a simple google search there are several locations very closeby so i dont get it, is it seeing my location thru ip and just blocking me? and btw this is privatemdlabs ... even  tried a random test with labcorp cuz other one was quest and same thing is coming up. i know for sure there are several all over by me.


I'm in MA, I've been through this. I have to use Personalabs.com. I couldn't find a work around with PrivateMD 

I can go in-State now, but before I'd just use my real address, but put NH as the State. Nobody ever questioned anything at the Quest labs up in NH.


----------



## supreme666leader

Ill have to try that... Privatemed wont even let you pick a banned state from the state drop box.
which test do you pick from personal? they seem more expensive.


----------



## supreme666leader

Even personal says tests cant be conducted in banned states and im nowhere near another state guess im screwed.


----------



## quackattack

CJ275 said:


> I'm in MA, I've been through this. I have to use Personalabs.com. I couldn't find a work around with PrivateMD
> 
> I can go in-State now, but before I'd just use my real address, but put NH as the State. Nobody ever questioned anything at the Quest labs up in NH.


Which test would you get at personal labs?  I may need this in the future.


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> Which test would you get at personal labs?  I may need this in the future.


I've gotten several, I think mostly it's been the Bodybuilder Profile test, or something like that? 

I'm running out the door, remind me later to look at my previous orders.


----------



## supreme666leader

CJ275 said:


> I've gotten several, I think mostly it's been the Bodybuilder Profile test, or something like that?
> 
> I'm running out the door, remind me later to look at my previous orders.


I tried diff tests too nothing in ny .. My friend has done this in ny but with std tests dont know why thats allowed


----------



## Elijah

TRENBOLONE ENANTHATE - 200MG / PER ML – GENLABS

Its really works trust me. Also gives you piece of mind knowing your gear is real.


----------

